# local free mag



## bits (Feb 19, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there is a local free magazine in Benalmadena we have one here in the canarys which has a Residents corner forum and Classifieds where you can find out all types of info eg: rentals, jobs, cars, good eateries etc if you know of one that can view online please send details 

Also I currently bank with La Caxia is there a branch in Benalmadena??

thanks


----------



## ukbusinessguru (Feb 20, 2008)

You can pick up a copy of "Euro Weekly News" available free at most UK bars & newsagents. www dot euroweeklynews dot com

You can also try Sur in English which features more classified ads and active website. www dot surinenglish dot com. This paper is also free with news & ads from Banalmadena as well.

Best of luck


----------



## kaytee (Feb 24, 2008)

There are also a couple of free magazines, Spotlight on Benalmadena and The Buzz


----------



## AndyMan (Feb 14, 2008)

Also the Town Crier


----------



## Two_In_Spain (Mar 9, 2008)

Think Spain also have a website, and the Costa Del Sol news....(sorry can't post links)


----------

